# how fat will slin make me if i over carb?



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive got 300ius of novo rapid in the fridge and ive done all the research so know what what but slin scare the **** out me and know ill end up taking in far to may carbs in to start with and lower carb dose bit by bit till i get down to guide line amounts, id rather be fat than dead but how much fat will i gain if a take 50-75%more carbs than the standard protocal eg.. 15 g simple carbs rather than 10g per iu after shot then 10g per iu with meal an hour later and keep topped up with complex carbs (rice cakes)till next meal?..

all fats will be avoided on slin days

aas i know about slin i dont and dont want to **** up or get fat

cheers


----------



## weightactics (Jun 29, 2011)

Shoot for 10g / IU at the start, then adjust from there ( you will most likely be fine at 5-7g/IU, but adjust to what your body needs over time)

Keep dextrose tabs on hand incase hypo onsets, and it will come quick and fast, esp with novorapid/humalog etc.

No one can really say how much fat you will gain, its down to your metabolism personally and how well your body shuttles nutrients. Unfortuantly on slin your body doenst really care weather it stores fat or muscle some of the time (glycogen deplition dependant obviously).

Just be safe, who cares if you put on a bit of fat, would rather as you said do that than be in a coma 

Have you considered running GH / t4 on the side

Im starting a GH/slin/t4 and clen cycle with AAS in the next few weeks.

Ill update my progress as its my first time on slin too.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mate 10g/iu is AMPLE.... its in fact comfortable overkill...

you can take 3iu of 'slin with no carbs at all- many keto dieters take 3iu (carbless) every 4hours to get into keto fast..

its not about more carbs- its the timing. Taking 20g/iu of carbs, but 1hour after your shot will not help at all..

you've read all the protocols- for novorapid, its take the shot, then 10-15min later take the shake (50g whey + 10g carbs per iu of 'slin); measure your BG at 30mins, and 60mins- if at 60mins your BG is at 6.0 or under, take another shake (50g whey and 5g carbs per iu; complex carbs such as oats or vitargo or maltodextrin).

its not any more complicated or dangerous than that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> mate 10g/iu is AMPLE.... its in fact comfortable overkill...
> 
> you can take 3iu of 'slin with no carbs at all- many keto dieters take 3iu (carbless) every 4hours to get into keto fast..
> 
> ...


Aus, by taking T3 along with slin and a calorie intake just under maintainance will this reduce just body fat? My protein intake will be in excess of 350g each day.

I was planning at keeping at maintainance levels to hold my weight ready for my next aas cycle but if lowering my carbs slightly will help cut me up without losing muscle then ill adjust my diet.

You posted some good info on my thread yesterday but you manage to put things in laymans terms.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

leeroy_davies said:


> Aus, by taking T3 along with slin and a calorie intake just under maintainance will this reduce just body fat? My protein intake will be in excess of 350g each day.
> 
> I was planning at keeping at maintainance levels to hold my weight ready for my next aas cycle but if lowering my carbs slightly will help cut me up without losing muscle then ill adjust my diet.
> 
> You posted some good info on my thread yesterday but you manage to put things in laymans terms.


T3 is essentual with 'slin, and if you incorporate your 'slin carb requirements into your overall cals, you shouldn't put much weight on, but do remember that 'slin is very anabolic, and while on 'slin fat burning is not efficient..

It is possible to cut on 'slin, but it takes a lot of knowledge of your own BG levels and careful carb manipulation; not recommended for beginners.

if careful with cals overall, you shouldn't put much fat on, and you will certainly hold more muscle as a bridge between AAS cycles.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> mate 10g/iu is AMPLE.... its in fact comfortable overkill...
> 
> you can take 3iu of 'slin with no carbs at all- many keto dieters take 3iu (carbless) every 4hours to get into keto fast..
> 
> ...


cheers mate, im just a bit over cautious when thinking about slin


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> T3 is essentual with 'slin, and if you incorporate your 'slin carb requirements into your overall cals, you shouldn't put much weight on, but do remember that 'slin is very anabolic, and while on 'slin fat burning is not efficient..
> 
> It is possible to cut on 'slin, but it takes a lot of knowledge of your own BG levels and careful carb manipulation; not recommended for beginners.
> 
> if careful with cals overall, you shouldn't put much fat on, and you will certainly hold more muscle as a bridge between AAS cycles.


why t3 with slin mate, just to keep fat gain down ??


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> why t3 with slin mate, just to keep fat gain down ??


Yeah, as slin will help maintain body mass while off cycle the T3 helps prevent too much fat being gained. Im far from being an expert but this is what ive understood from Aus.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> why t3 with slin mate, just to keep fat gain down ??





leeroy_davies said:


> Yeah, as slin will help maintain body mass while off cycle the T3 helps prevent too much fat being gained. Im far from being an expert but this is what ive understood from Aus.


Well it does speed up your metabolism, so you burn more cals, so if you don't increase overall cals you won't get fatter, but T3 is essential for a far more important reason:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140884-relaxed-visible-abs.html

from that thread you can see how important T3 is in speeding up protein synthesis (which 'slin also encourages) and so 'slin and T3 work VERY synergistically together.. both together build more muscle than just one or the other..

of course its like a set of building blocks, add in AAS and you have more aminos (from what you eat) retained for the 'slin and T3 to make into protein (muscle); and add in HGH and the IGF-1 it releases encourages the building and repair of cells (as well as using more Free Fatty Acids for energy, if on low cals).

adding each substance makes things better...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> Well it does speed up your metabolism, so you burn more cals, so if you don't increase overall cals you won't get fatter, but T3 is essential for a far more important reason:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140884-relaxed-visible-abs.html
> 
> ...


dude sometime you blow my mind.. looks like more research is needed,i thought id read it all

thanks for input


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> dude sometime you blow my mind.. looks like more research is needed,i thought id read it all
> 
> thanks for input


no probs, its all about learning what you're doing and why, rather than just taking "x" because mr "y" said so; so i'm just saying there are reasons for taking T3 with 'slin.. and especially when you read the above and re-read what 'slin does:

Physiological effects

The actions of insulin on the global human metabolism level include:

Control of cellular intake of certain substances, *most prominently glucose in muscle and adipose tissue (about two-thirds of body cells*)

*Increase of* DNA replication and *protein synthesis via control of amino acid uptake*

Modification of the activity of numerous enzymes

The actions of insulin (indirect and direct) on cells include:

Increased glycogen synthesis - *insulin forces storage of glucose in liver (and muscle)* cells in the form of glycogen; lowered levels of insulin cause liver cells to convert glycogen to glucose and excrete it into the blood. This is the clinical action of insulin, which is directly useful in reducing high blood glucose levels as in diabetes.

Increased lipid synthesis - insulin forces fat cells to take in blood lipids, which are converted to triglycerides; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

Increased esterification of fatty acids - forces adipose tissue to make fats (i.e., triglycerides) from fatty acid esters; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

*
*

Decreased lipolysis - forces reduction in conversion of fat cell lipid stores into blood fatty acids; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

*Decreased gluconeogenesis - decreases production of glucose from nonsugar substrates* Ausbuilt comment: i.e amino acids, primarily in the liver (the vast majority of endogenous insulin

arriving at the liver never leaves the liver); lack of insulin causes glucose production from assorted substrates in the liver and elsewhere.

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin


----------

